# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ഫോറം ഗായക സംഘം & മിമിക്രി ട്രൂപ്

## The Megastar

*FK-yile gayakarkum, mimicry tharangalkkum thangalude prakadanangal share cheyyaan ee thread samarppikkunnu. Aalukale veruppikkaanulla ettavum nalla maargangalilonnaayathu kond njaan thanne ithinu thudakkamidukayum cheyyunnu...* :Vandivittu: 

*ബാല്യകാല സഖിയിലെ "കാലം പറക്കണ" എന്ന ഗാനം എന്റെ മാസ്മരിക ശബ്ദത്തില്... കേള്ക്കൂ.. അനുഭവിക്കൂ* :Konnade:

----------


## The Megastar

*Achootty machante paattukal...* :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band: 

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6289090

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6289091

----------


## Spunky

Mega mass  :Band:   :Yahoo:  kollammmm

----------


## Spunky

Btw ee thread oru nalla idea thanne  :Giveup:  ellarkkum post cheyyallo

----------


## The Megastar

> Btw ee thread oru nalla idea thanne  ellarkkum post cheyyallo


*Yes... Achoottyude kure stock kaanum... idaan parayaam... ellavarum pamkeduthu vijayippikkuka...*

----------


## Spunky

> *Yes... Achoottyude kure stock kaanum... idaan parayaam... ellavarum pamkeduthu vijayippikkuka...*


Ippol online ulla elarem tag cheythu nokku.. arengilum okke kaanum singers  :Hmmm:

----------


## The Megastar

> Ippol online ulla elarem tag cheythu nokku.. arengilum okke kaanum singers


*who is online - access cheyyaan pattunnilla... chodichu chodichu add cheyyendi varumennaa thonnunnath...*

----------


## Spunky

> *who is online - access cheyyaan pattunnilla... chodichu chodichu add cheyyendi varumennaa thonnunnath...*


Thaalkaalam ithirikkatte  :Vandivittu: 
          @aak          @aim          @anishfk          @anupkerb1          @ashik999          @AzharudheenAzru
             @baadshahmian
             @Baazigar
             @Boyz
             @ClubAns
             @David Billa
             @DHIMDI MATHAI
             @Dylan
             @Frankenstein
             @Gafoorkadosth
             @GangsteR
             @GaniThalapathi
             @Guitarist
             @Hari
             @HARI ANNA
             @hsalihba
             @indi commandos,
             @Iyyer The Great
             @JabbaR
             @Jaisonjyothi
             @Jamesbond007
             @kukudu
             @Lakkooran
             @lolu
             @Maakkan
             @manuarjun
             @melodyguy
             @NANBAN
             @nryn
             @Perumthachan
             @placka
             @pnikhil007
             @PunchHaaji
             @Punyaalan
             @rafeek
             @Ranjithfan
             @Ravi Tharagan
             @realcinemas
             @rhythmist
             @saamy
             @sachin
             @sanilspillai
             @srk@fk
             @The Megastar
             @The Wolverine
             @THOMSON
             @ULTIMATE STAR
             @Vaishnav
             @Viru
             @vishnuprasad0
             @vivek achayan
             @Wake up
             @wideeyes
             @Wolverine
             @yathra        @Ottayaan         @veecee       @Don Mathew      @Spartan     @kallan pavithran    @Free Thinker   @josemon17 @iddivettu shamsu

----------


## maryland

all the best... :Ok:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *FK-yile gayakarku thangalude ganangal share cheyyaan ee thread samarppikkunnu. Aalukale veruppikkaanulla ettavum nalla maargangalilonnaayathu kond njaan thanne ithinu thudakkamidukayum cheyyunnu...*
> 
> *ബാല്യകാല സഖിയിലെ "കാലം പറക്കണ" എന്ന ഗാനം എന്റെ മാസ്മരിക ശബ്ദത്തില്... കേള്ക്കൂ.. അനുഭവിക്കൂ*


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> 


Nice rendering...keep uploading new songs..esp malayalam old songs...

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsES01waI80
> 
> nummade pattu kekkathavar ketto.................


kollaam Achootty...keep singing

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> *FK-yile gayakarkum, mimicry tharangalkkum thangalude prakadanangal share cheyyaan ee thread samarppikkunnu. Aalukale veruppikkaanulla ettavum nalla maargangalilonnaayathu kond njaan thanne ithinu thudakkamidukayum cheyyunnu...*
> 
> *ബാല്യകാല സഖിയിലെ "കാലം പറക്കണ" എന്ന ഗാനം എന്റെ മാസ്മരിക ശബ്ദത്തില്... കേള്ക്കൂ.. അനുഭവിക്കൂ*


Nalla paatte...machaane ithenganeyaa record cheyyunne ennu paranju thaaa....enikkum oru paattu padaan thonnunnu... :Phhhh:

----------


## The Megastar

> Nalla paatte...machaane ithenganeyaa record cheyyunne ennu paranju thaaa....enikkum oru paattu padaan thonnunnu...


Aadyamaayi ithil ninnu ethenkilum software download cheyyuka....
https://www.google.com.sa/search?new...75.bJEUGdf1TXE

athinu shesham paadaan aagrahikkunna paattinte karaoke download cheyyuka. 'Free audio editor' open cheyth athil 'New file- New record select cheyyuka, down load cheytha karaoke ear phone-il ittu kettu kond record press cheyth athinoppam paaduka. Paadi kazhinja shesham udan save cheyth athu hilight cheytha shesham 'effects' click cheyth 'echo' cherthu nokkuka,  sheriyaavunnathu vare ctrl+z adichu try cheyyuka. Appol suitable echo number-il ethum. shabdam koottanamenkil 'Amplify' select cheyth cheyyaavunnathaanu. Shesham voice-inu idakkulla gap okke zoom cheyth select cheythu 'edit'-il poyi 'Silent' press cheythu clean aakkuka. 

Athinu shesham down load cheytha karaoke convert cheythu 'Audio editor' support cheyyunna formatilekku maattuka. Shesham Audio editoril ningalude voice file motham hilight cheyth 'edit'il poyi 'mix with file' click cheyth karaoke file import cheyyuka. Starting Time vyathyasamundenkil Ctrl+Z adichu voice file delay cheyyanamenkil silent aakkiya bhaagathu ninnu kurachu copy cheythu aavshyamulla sthalathu paste cheyyuka, nere thirichaanenkil kurachu bhaagam delete cheyyuka, ennittu veendum Karaoke file import cheyyuka. Ellaam ok aaya shesham save cheythu you tube-il upload cheythu Forum Keralayile ee threadil link iduka...  :Band:

----------


## maryland

megastar mega mass... :Band:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> Aadyamaayi ithil ninnu ethenkilum software download cheyyuka....
> https://www.google.com.sa/search?new...75.bJEUGdf1TXE
> 
> athinu shesham paadaan aagrahikkunna paattinte karaoke download cheyyuka. 'Free audio editor' open cheyth athil 'New file- New record select cheyyuka, down load cheytha karaoke ear phone-il ittu kettu kond record press cheyth athinoppam paaduka. Paadi kazhinja shesham udan save cheyth athu hilight cheytha shesham 'effects' click cheyth 'echo' cherthu nokkuka,  sheriyaavunnathu vare ctrl+z adichu try cheyyuka. Appol suitable echo number-il ethum. shabdam koottanamenkil 'Amplify' select cheyth cheyyaavunnathaanu. Shesham voice-inu idakkulla gap okke zoom cheyth select cheythu 'edit'-il poyi 'Silent' press cheythu clean aakkuka. 
> 
> Athinu shesham down load cheytha karaoke convert cheythu 'Audio editor' support cheyyunna formatilekku maattuka. Shesham Audio editoril ningalude voice file motham hilight cheyth 'edit'il poyi 'mix with file' click cheyth karaoke file import cheyyuka. Starting Time vyathyasamundenkil Ctrl+Z adichu voice file delay cheyyanamenkil silent aakkiya bhaagathu ninnu kurachu copy cheythu aavshyamulla sthalathu paste cheyyuka, nere thirichaanenkil kurachu bhaagam delete cheyyuka, ennittu veendum Karaoke file import cheyyuka. Ellaam ok aaya shesham save cheythu you tube-il upload cheythu Forum Keralayile ee threadil link iduka...


 :Ho:  ithrem pani ondalle? enikkuvayya menakkedaan...

----------


## maryland

> ithrem pani ondalle? enikkuvayya menakkedaan...


menakkettillenkil thattikkalayum..
njangal ivide aakaamkshaapoorvam wait cheyyaan thudangiyittu kure naalaayi.. :Thatikalayum:

----------


## Spunky

> Aadyamaayi ithil ninnu ethenkilum software download cheyyuka....
> https://www.google.com.sa/search?new...75.bJEUGdf1TXE
> 
> athinu shesham paadaan aagrahikkunna paattinte karaoke download cheyyuka. 'Free audio editor' open cheyth athil 'New file- New record select cheyyuka, down load cheytha karaoke ear phone-il ittu kettu kond record press cheyth athinoppam paaduka. Paadi kazhinja shesham udan save cheyth athu hilight cheytha shesham 'effects' click cheyth 'echo' cherthu nokkuka,  sheriyaavunnathu vare ctrl+z adichu try cheyyuka. Appol suitable echo number-il ethum. shabdam koottanamenkil 'Amplify' select cheyth cheyyaavunnathaanu. Shesham voice-inu idakkulla gap okke zoom cheyth select cheythu 'edit'-il poyi 'Silent' press cheythu clean aakkuka. 
> 
> Athinu shesham down load cheytha karaoke convert cheythu 'Audio editor' support cheyyunna formatilekku maattuka. Shesham Audio editoril ningalude voice file motham hilight cheyth 'edit'il poyi 'mix with file' click cheyth karaoke file import cheyyuka. Starting Time vyathyasamundenkil Ctrl+Z adichu voice file delay cheyyanamenkil silent aakkiya bhaagathu ninnu kurachu copy cheythu aavshyamulla sthalathu paste cheyyuka, nere thirichaanenkil kurachu bhaagam delete cheyyuka, ennittu veendum Karaoke file import cheyyuka. Ellaam ok aaya shesham save cheythu you tube-il upload cheythu Forum Keralayile ee threadil link iduka...



ariyatha karyam paranju thannathinu our mega repp  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Spunky

> ithrem pani ondalle? enikkuvayya menakkedaan...





> menakkettillenkil thattikkalayum..
> njangal ivide aakaamkshaapoorvam wait cheyyaan thudangiyittu kure naalaayi..



Ekkkjaactlyyy!!  :Thatikalayum:

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> menakkettillenkil thattikkalayum..
> njangal ivide aakaamkshaapoorvam wait cheyyaan thudangiyittu kure naalaayi..


Yesudaasinu sesham aare enna chodyathine utharavumaayi...udan ente gaanam pratheekshikkuka... :Giveup:

----------


## The Megastar

> ithrem pani ondalle? enikkuvayya menakkedaan...


*Ezhuthunnathrayilla cheythu varumbol...*

----------


## The Megastar

> ariyatha karyam paranju thannathinu our mega repp


*Kure koodi kshamayullavarkku samayameduth nalla reethiyil mix cheyyaan kazhiyum...* :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

> Yesudaasinu sesham aare enna chodyathine utharavumaayi...udan ente gaanam pratheekshikkuka...


angane vazhikku vaa... :Yes3:

----------


## Spunky

> Aadyamaayi ithil ninnu ethenkilum software download cheyyuka....
> https://www.google.com.sa/search?new...75.bJEUGdf1TXE
> 
> athinu shesham paadaan aagrahikkunna paattinte karaoke download cheyyuka. 'Free audio editor' open cheyth athil 'New file- New record select cheyyuka, down load cheytha karaoke ear phone-il ittu kettu kond record press cheyth athinoppam paaduka. Paadi kazhinja shesham udan save cheyth athu hilight cheytha shesham 'effects' click cheyth 'echo' cherthu nokkuka,  sheriyaavunnathu vare ctrl+z adichu try cheyyuka. Appol suitable echo number-il ethum. shabdam koottanamenkil 'Amplify' select cheyth cheyyaavunnathaanu. Shesham voice-inu idakkulla gap okke zoom cheyth select cheythu 'edit'-il poyi 'Silent' press cheythu clean aakkuka. 
> 
> Athinu shesham down load cheytha karaoke convert cheythu 'Audio editor' support cheyyunna formatilekku maattuka. Shesham Audio editoril ningalude voice file motham hilight cheyth 'edit'il poyi 'mix with file' click cheyth karaoke file import cheyyuka. Starting Time vyathyasamundenkil Ctrl+Z adichu voice file delay cheyyanamenkil silent aakkiya bhaagathu ninnu kurachu copy cheythu aavshyamulla sthalathu paste cheyyuka, nere thirichaanenkil kurachu bhaagam delete cheyyuka, ennittu veendum Karaoke file import cheyyuka. Ellaam ok aaya shesham save cheythu you tube-il upload cheythu Forum Keralayile ee threadil link iduka...


 @paalakkaran  .. ithu useful avum  :Giveup:

----------


## paalakkaran

> @paalakkaran  .. ithu useful avum


oh verymuch....thank u spunky ....nd sorry 4 d delay...:(.........

----------


## Spunky

> oh verymuch....thank u spunky ....nd sorry 4 d delay...:(.........


thats okay :).. take your time  :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

> thats okay :).. take your time


innu addhehathinte Birthday aanu... :Happybday:

----------


## Spunky

> innu addhehathinte Birthday aanu...


yeah chechi b'day thread il wish ittitundu  :Happybday: .. btw aa thread chechikku etteduthu koode ?  :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

> yeah chechi b'day thread il wish ittitundu .. btw aa thread chechikku etteduthu koode ?


chodichu nokkiyathaa...
thattakkaran thannilla... :No:

----------


## Spunky

> chodichu nokkiyathaa...
> thattakkaran thannilla...


aara athinte owner  :Hmmm:

----------


## maryland

> aara athinte owner


Grand Master enna Thattakkaran  :Secret:  :afro:

----------


## Spunky

> Grand Master enna Thattakkaran


ohhh.. but he is not active right  :Hmmm: .. chechi mods inodu chodichu nokiyo ?

----------


## maryland

> ohhh.. but he is not active right .. chechi mods inodu chodichu nokiyo ?


avarkkariyaam....
I don't want to go back to my sleepless nights....GM aanu.....avan madangi varum... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Spunky

> avarkkariyaam....
> I don't want to go back to my sleepless nights....GM aanu.....avan madangi varum...


aake motham gangster mayam anellee  :Phhhh:

----------


## maryland

> aake motham gangster mayam anellee


I pay you so that I don't have to pay anyone else.... :Devil2:

----------


## Spunky

> I pay you so that I don't have to pay anyone else....


Ill make you an offer that you cannot resist  :Devil2:

----------


## iddivettu shamsu

> Ill make you an offer that you cannot resist


offer kelkatte  :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## maryland

> Ill make you an offer that you cannot resist


interesting... :Clap: 
poratte... :Yes3:

----------


## veecee

ente mimicry iniyum veno  :Taz:

----------


## maryland

> ente mimicry iniyum veno


ini oru mime mathi.. :Maxim:

----------


## Spunky

> offer kelkatte


ippo parayilla  :Vedi:   :Vedi:  7th day parayam  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Spunky

> interesting...
> poratte...


 :Secret:   :Secret:

----------


## The Megastar

> ippo parayilla   7th day parayam


*Appo 'Para'yilaano alannu kodukkunnath... swarnna naanayangalaayirikkum...*

----------


## Spunky

> *Appo 'Para'yilaano alannu kodukkunnath... swarnna naanayangalaayirikkum...*


lelu allu lelu alle  :Vandivittu:  mega ivide undarunalleeyy.. inippo mary chechi koode vannal poorthiyayi  :Vandivittu:

----------


## The Megastar

> lelu allu lelu alle  mega ivide undarunalleeyy.. inippo mary chechi koode vannal poorthiyayi


*Che...gold miss aayi...*

----------


## maryland

> lelu allu lelu alle  mega ivide undarunalleeyy.. inippo mary chechi koode vannal poorthiyayi


enthaado enikku koyappam...?  :Hmmm:

----------


## Spunky

> enthaado enikku koyappam...?


oru koyappom illa  :Phhhh:  ningal randaalum undel counter cheyyan difficult aanu ennanu udheshichathu  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Spunky

@The Megastar evide poi  :Hmmm:  puthiye songs onnum ille ?

 @paalakkaran enthai song :)

----------


## maryland

> oru koyappom illa  ningal randaalum undel counter cheyyan difficult aanu ennanu udheshichathu


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Spunky

> 


puthiye songs onnum varunillallo chechi  :Silsila:

----------


## maryland

> puthiye songs onnum varunillallo chechi


athinu megastar varanam... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Spunky

@The Megastar  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

onnum vanilla... :Moodoff:

----------


## veecee

ente vaka veendum oru mimicri avam enkil  :Ahupinne: 
anniyan climax scenile vikram  :Crying:   :Scared:   :No:   :Furious:   :Unsure:   :Devil:   :Crying:   :Cursing:   :Huh:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Shocked:   :Devil:   :Stuart:   :Chairhit:   :Taz: 







 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Spunky

> ente vaka veendum oru mimicri avam enkil 
> anniyan climax scenile vikram



mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa  :Crying:   :Cold:

----------


## maryland

> mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa


order, order...
anaavashyamaayi ee thread kuthippokki veecee-yude vilakuranja valippu kelppichu enna kuttam cheythu ennu samshayaatheethamaayi theliyikkappettathinaal, Spunky-ye maranam vare veecee brand chalu kelppikkaan ee kodathi utharavaayirikkunnu... :Order:

----------


## Spunky

> order, order...
> anaavashyamaayi ee thread kuthippokki veecee-yude vilakuranja valippu kelppichu enna kuttam cheythu ennu samshayaatheethamaayi theliyikkappettathinaal, Spunky-ye maranam vare veecee brand chalu kelppikkaan ee kodathi utharavaayirikkunnu...


angaaanee parayaruthu  :Homygod: 

vishala hrudaya aya mary chechi spunky-ye nirupaadikam vittirikkunu  :Thnku:  .. ingine  :Vandivittu:

----------


## The Megastar

> @The Megastar


 :Ahupinne: .......

----------


## Spunky

> .......


puthiye song onule  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

> .......


 :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:

----------


## Spunky

> 


puthiye songs onum varunilallo chechi  :Read:

----------


## veecee

veendum njan thanne avataripikano  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Spunky

> veendum njan thanne avataripikano


 :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## maryland

@Spunky... :Girl Sigh:

----------


## Spunky

> @Spunky...


 :Girl Sigh:  :Girl Sigh:  :Girl Sigh:

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Hiya:  :Hiya:  :Hiya: 
cricket.. :Moodoff: 
445 eduthaal jayikkaam... :Sad:

----------


## Spunky

> cricket..
> 445 eduthaal jayikkaam...


samshayam anu  :Girl Sigh:

----------


## maryland

> samshayam anu


no samshayam...
njaan jayippikkum... :Band:

----------


## Spunky

> no samshayam...
> njaan jayippikkum...


pinnalla  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Spunky

paalakkaran oru song idam ennu parajittu kore naal ayi  :Ahupinne: 
 @paalakkaran

----------


## emi

> Kollallo




awwwwwwwww thank you guys for remembering my songs :)

----------


## maryland

> awwwwwwwww thank you guys for remembering my songs :)


viewership okke ottayadikku koodiyathu kandille.. :Giveup:

----------


## samsha22

......................................

----------


## samsha22

> awwwwwwwww thank you guys for remembering my songs :)


atheppo sambhavichu

----------


## Spunky

:Read:   :Read:

----------


## The Megastar

*Ennaa pinne namukku veendum thudangaam...*  :Yeye:

----------


## The Megastar



----------


## MALABARI

IVIDE ENTE CONTRIBUTION ONNUM THANNE ILLA ALLE..CHCHEE MOSHAM AYIPOYI.. :Heat:

----------


## kandahassan

> IVIDE ENTE CONTRIBUTION ONNUM THANNE ILLA ALLE..CHCHEE MOSHAM AYIPOYI..


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Devil2:

----------


## MALABARI

> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :Cheetha:

----------


## 4EVER

> IVIDE ENTE CONTRIBUTION ONNUM THANNE ILLA ALLE..CHCHEE MOSHAM AYIPOYI..


 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## MALABARI

> 


:mf::mf::mf::mf::mf:

----------


## The Megastar

> IVIDE ENTE CONTRIBUTION ONNUM THANNE ILLA ALLE..CHCHEE MOSHAM AYIPOYI..


 :Cheetha: ................

----------

